

The Second Generation of Xbox Live - knd775
http://www.polygon.com/a/the-second-generation-of-xbox-live

======
MollyR
I didn't like this article. It seems more like a pr fluff piece rather than
actually talking about the real technical challenges ex. the dev team faced
when the first version xbox live wasn't good enough to handle the excess load.

I really wish the xbox live team would put out a more technically focused
version of this article, with their thoughts on the trials and tribulations of
growth in a similar view to the netflix microarchitecture article.

